# HP Compaq 6735s charging/powering up problem



## lostcreation333 (May 4, 2010)

Hi,

I have a year old HP Compaq 6735s which has worked perfectly... until just one week after the warranty expired!

Basically, the laptop started to lose all power/shut down if I moved or knocked it.

This happened a couple of times but now I can't get the laptop to power up at all.

When I plug in the adapter/charger, the orange LED in the jack socket is lit up to show it's getting power, but the closest thing I have to life happens only when I remove the adapter/charger plug; the laptop power button lights up briefly when pressed, then the blue and orange LEDs in the jack socket flash together for a couple of seconds (is this a discharged battery warning?).

I've since tried a new battery and adapter, but the exact same thing happens... orange LED when the adapter is plugged, I remove the adapter and press the power button which lights up briefly, then the adapter jack socket LEDS (blue and orange) flash together for a couple of seconds.

Any ideas?

All help appreciated as the laptop has all my web design software and work on it.

Thanks


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Have you tried without the battery (using only AC)?

Or may you try these (if you have not tried them yet)...


Power OFF the computer
Remove the battery
Unplug AC
Press and hold Power ON button for 30 secs. at least
Put back the battery
Plug back AC
Power ON as normal

If the same thing happens...


Take it apart/Disassemble the laptop
Remove the rest, except RAM, mobo, LCD and power ON switch
Power ON using adapter


----------

